# Cold Start Problem



## Tinter (Jul 2, 2009)

I have a 1985 Scirocco. It is about 20 Degrees in the morning. When I try to start the car it cranks along time and not start. If I unplugg the thermo time switch, the car starts right up. I did the Bentley manual tests and they all passed. When cranking the thermo time switch connector has 12 volts as well as ground at each wire in the connector. The cold start injector also has 12v and ground while cranking and sprays when trying to start. The auxillary air valve gets 12 v and ground and is working. Please help. Once the car starts I plug the thermo switch in and it will run fine.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

That's strange. So you're saying that with the TTS unplugged, the car has no problem starting in the cold? If that's the case, then just leave it unplugged. 

It should be needing the extra fuel to start, and at the same time, I can't imagine fuel from the CSV being able to flood it. But if it works without the TTS/CSV circuit, then that's cool


----------



## Tinter (Jul 2, 2009)

The car has a lack of power when tts is unplugged after warm up. needs to be plugged in.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

The TTS/CSV circuit should not come into play once the car is started. Has your wiring been tampered with?


----------



## vwkid_Zach (Dec 14, 2007)

Check your main grounds in the engine bay and maybe add/replace ground strap with a heavier guage wire. If not, maybe your car is running a bit rich and your getting too much fuel upon initial cold starts. Wouldnt hurt to check air/fuel ratio and its not hard


----------

